
The Interface of a Cheeseburger - bootload
http://www.informationarchitects.jp/the-interface-of-a-cheeseburger
======
pg
It's not quite right that UI is the best brand. Iconic design is. What
happened with the iPod is the same as happened with the (original) Porsche
911.

A web site, of course, is all graphic design. So if a web site wants to follow
suit, it has to do it with graphic design. But it's stretching the definition
of UI to call all graphic design UI design.

